# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Представления в детских домах и больницах

## Лиза Васечкина

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Я очень начинающий преданный, который еще ничего не знает и не умеет, поэтому прошу заранее простить меня за возможные ошибки, они по глупости, а не со зла :smilies: 
Недавно общалась с одной преданной с большим стажем, и она рассказала, что раньше у нее и ее друга был кукольный театр, и они с этим театром выступали в детских домах и больницах, а также в домах престарелых, со спектаклями про Кришну и Раму.
Мне очень хотелось бы поучаствовать в подобном проекте, если он существует в Москве. Если да, сообщите, пожалуйста, какие-нибудь контакты. 
А если нет, может быть есть желающие со мной его организовать? Сразу оговорюсь, что не имею в данном вопросе никакого опыта, имею только желание попробовать :smilies:  Образование у меня ветеринарное и никогда ничем другим я не занималась... Можно было бы организовывать представления, а в конце дарить детям что-нибудь необходимое, заранее оговоренное с их начальством, например, канцтовары.
Рада буду любой информации и откликам, спасибо :smilies: 
Можно присылать ответы на e-mail: lizavasechkina@mail.ru

----------


## Милана

У меня знакомая,не преданная и не в Москве запросто кукольный театр сделала и по детским садам теперь выступает. Специального образования нет. Взяла озвучку из мультфильма. Там так здорово актёры говорят,что лучше и не придумаешь. Кукол сама сшила. Очень красиво. Больших,которые на руку одеваются.
Несколько раз я ей помогала. Там такой момент был,когда сказка заканчивается,то дети подходили  кукол потрогать и мы по неопытности шторы не задёрнули,они посмотрели вниз и под куклами людей увидели и были очень расстроены,сказали,что звери не настоящие. В другой раз такой ошибки мы не сделали и дети трогали зверей и были в полном восторге. Воспитатели их еле оттащили.

----------


## Сундаралал дас

8 916 347 9757 (мне)

----------


## ...Людмила...

Харе Кришна! 
Я из подмосковья, но с удовольствием приму участие, если позволите. Учусь на последнем курсе психолого-педагогического факультета. Очень хочется помогать детям...

----------


## ЧАНТАРУКМИ ДЕВИ ДАСИ

Харе Кришна!
Очень хорошее служение, удачи Вам в нем! :smilies:

----------

